# Speed run of the the weekly comp



## abunickabhi (Oct 14, 2020)

I have been doing the weekly comp for a while, and I had the idea of doing a speedrun yesterday. It took around 4 hours to do all the 34 events and it was pretty exhausting tbh.






Has anyone done a speedrun before? If yes, what is the overall time they took, and also did they attempt FMC and BLD as those events require focus.


----------



## ProStar (Oct 14, 2020)

Couldn't you theoretically just DNF everything? Or do you need to have a result in everything(average for most events, a mean for some, and just a single for BLD)?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2020)

When I try for this, I just go for a success in every event. Although I still hope to someday get all successes, including every blind solve and a perfect n/n multi.

I have not attempted this since the 4 new events got added this year. I've had a success in every event several times in the past, though. But never as a speed run.


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 14, 2020)

dnf everything-any%
no dnf's-100%
those are the speedroutes


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 14, 2020)

Interesting. I might try this with the events that I can do


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 14, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> dnf everything-any%
> no dnf's-100%
> those are the speedroutes


Technically dnf everything should be considered low%. dnfing fmc and bld could maybe be see%?


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 14, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Technically dnf everything should be considered low%. dnfing fmc and bld could maybe be see%?


i feel like fmc should be exluded from the runs personally, as it doesnt really fit with the other parts of the run+is time based


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 14, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> i feel like fmc should be exluded from the runs personally, as it doesnt really fit with the other parts of the run+is time based


You still need to write down a full solution correctly (surprisingly hard, considering how frequent DNFs are among newbies), then type it out and submit it. The scoring metric speedrun-wise is different from actual FMC scoring (and it's really now "writing down some solution, any solution" rather than "fewest moves"), but that's kind of the thing with speedruns anyway: disregard the usual scoring metrics and go purely for minimising time.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2020)

And remember, FMC requires sub-80 moves to be legal by WCA rules. I personally think FMC should clearly be included in a speedrun.


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 15, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> And remember, FMC requires sub-80 moves to be legal by WCA rules. I personally think FMC should clearly be included in a speedrun.


FMC should be its own speedrun as well,
Any%-get below 80 moves as fast as possible
move%-get below ~45? moves as fast as possible


----------



## ProStar (Oct 15, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> And remember, FMC requires sub-80 moves to be legal by WCA rules. I personally think FMC should clearly be included in a speedrun.



I mean, Speed FMC exists lol. I'd make an FMC speed run have to be sub-50 or something, because my regular speedsolving solutions are under 80 moves


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 17, 2020)

I just saw the 5BLD attempt is actually entered as a non-DNF. I was wondering why you had 1 attempt and it said "off by...", while it wasnt dnf


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2020)

ichcubegerne said:


> I just saw the 5BLD attempt is actually entered as a non-DNF. I was wondering why you had 1 attempt and it said "off by...", while it wasnt dnf



Sorry about that, changed it to DNF, must have been a mistake from me while speedrunning.
It has happened to me once before when I did 7BLD attempt and forgot to DNF it after writing a comment. Mike changed it to a DNF for that particular. For this solve, since the week has not ended, I could edit it myself, U' R E' R' U R2 E R E' R E .


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I mean, Speed FMC exists lol. I'd make an FMC speed run have to be sub-50 or something, because my regular speedsolving solutions are under 80 moves



I will do a SS comp speedrun after I learn to get comfortable with keyboard cube (https://abunickabhi.github.io/5style-Trainer/), I might be able to put down a linear CFOP solution as the submission. It will take time for me to get adjusted to Tao Yu level. Doing FMC with a normal 3x3, is just too slow. I would rather DNF that solve, or just do one solve out of the 3 in FMC, and 1 out of 5 in SpeedFMC.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> You still need to write down a full solution correctly (surprisingly hard, considering how frequent DNFs are among newbies), then type it out and submit it. The scoring metric speedrun-wise is different from actual FMC scoring (and it's really now "writing down some solution, any solution" rather than "fewest moves"), but that's kind of the thing with speedruns anyway: disregard the usual scoring metrics and go purely for minimising time.



I think the best solution will be use a keyboard cube like Tao Yu. It will be razor fast to input solutions from that way. I am yet to get super comfortable with keyboard cubes. (http://snk.digibase.ca/ksim_trainer.htm) Hope I will be able to Speed FMC event easily in the future without procrastinating if I learn to input submissions via the solution genned via keyboard cube.


----------



## Jacck (Oct 17, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> I have been doing the weekly comp for a while, and I had the idea of doing a speedrun yesterday. It took around 4 hours to do all the 34 events and it was pretty exhausting tbh.


? Nice idea, but why do you say "all 34 events", when you skipped 5 of them?


abunickabhi said:


> I think the best solution will be use a keyboard cube like Tao Yu. It will be razor fast to input solutions from that way.


Hmm, I thought, that the weekly comp runs under the rules of the WCA, therefore a real 3x3 should be used - or did I understood something wrong?


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2020)

Jacck said:


> ? Nice idea, but why do you say "all 34 events", when you skipped 5 of them?
> 
> Hmm, I thought, that the weekly comp runs under the rules of the WCA, therefore a real 3x3 should be used - or did I understood something wrong?



I initially planned on doing them all, then I quit after 6BLD, as it was already 2am and I had work the next day. Maybe I will edit the description of my video.

I will have to ask Mike about keyboard cubes. Since it is not providing any unfair advantage, it should be allowed for FMC. Maybe its wrong, in that case, I dont want to attempt FMC on a cube in the classical way. It is super tiring and draining if you are doing lot of solves prior to the attempt.


----------



## Jacck (Oct 17, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> I will have to ask Mike about keyboard cubes. Since it is not providing any unfair advantage, it should be allowed for FMC. Maybe its wrong, in that case, I dont want to attempt FMC on a cube in the classical way. It is super tiring and draining if you are doing lot of solves prior to the attempt.


Well, if you see an advantage with a keyboard cube (speed) there is an advantage
I understand, that many solves are tiring, but I think all attempts that are listed in the weekly comp should've been done in the "normal" way - and no matter to other circumstances.
Clearly you could give other rules to a 34-events-speedrun, but that would be another competition.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2020)

Aye true. I kinda understand SS comps are not meant for speedrun as they are tiring if you attempt all (eg, ao5 of 7x7 is tiring).

Maybe excluding FMC will seem a logical solution, since it requires a different form of submission.
Edit: I do not want to exclude FMC, and want to include them in my next speedruns.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 18, 2020)

"7x7 ao5 is tiring" lol, no. HugeBLD is


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 7, 2021)

ichcubegerne said:


> "7x7 ao5 is tiring" lol, no. HugeBLD is


Yeah for people who regular do bigBLD, 5BLD feels like a 7x7 solve, and 4BLD feels like an easy 6x6 solve.


----------



## White KB (Sep 11, 2021)

I haven't speedrun the weekly comp, but I have tried to see how fast I can do the NxNxN puzzles, and it took me about an hour this week to do 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, and all the N relays (2-3-4, 2-3-4-5, etc.)


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 11, 2021)

White KB said:


> I haven't speedrun the weekly comp, but I have tried to see how fast I can do the NxNxN puzzles, and it took me about an hour this week to do 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, and all the N relays (2-3-4, 2-3-4-5, etc.)


Wait, what about 7?


----------



## White KB (Sep 11, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> Wait, what about 7?


It takes too long.


----------

